# marine blanket weed.



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi

I have a problem with blanket weed in my marine set up and wondered if there were any fish that could keep it at bay.
I am not really into chemical remedies and the tank seems well balanced.

Cheers 

Paul


----------



## mikef (Sep 3, 2009)

From what you describe, it would appear that you have a high level of nitrate or phosphate, or both.
Both of these are in essence plant fertalisers, so you will get weed growth, the solution, well firstly test your water, but dont be fooled, your test kit might be giving you a normal reading... but the weed growth will in fact be taking the nitrate and/or phosphate out of the water, so your reading will be lower than it actually is.
Slowing down on feeding, reduce lighting, and several water changes will all help,
Its really all about balance, and not about chucking random chemicals in to solve an issue.
You dont say how big your tank is, how much stock you have, and how old the system is, perhaps with this info a little more light might be shed on the problem


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

its a small Orca Reef tank that has been established for a couple of years. I only have two clowns in the tank with a couple of hermit crabs and living rock. Loads of tiny starfish and a few fireworms.
Lights on 10 hours a day.
I agree with the chemicals, I have been keeping tropicals for many years and always prefer to treat situations as naturally as possible.

Thanks

P


----------



## jamesh (Jul 3, 2009)

are you talking about cyno?

if so more flow will prevent it from growing on your rock but you will find it eventually goes it has in all mine.


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

mike f is quite correct as per usual {ultimate reef sponsor as well }

its bound to be phosphate or nitrate but you will be getting low readings as the algae is consuming it all, check the water, check the supply water and use decent test kits like salifert :2thumb:


----------



## mikef (Sep 3, 2009)

Orcas do tend to suffer from lack of flow, but from the title of your thread it would appear to be string algae, in which case, change some water, slow your feed down, and reduce the lighting, all these will help.
It wont have an immesdiate effect, but over a period of a few weeks you will see the weed start to break up providing you have got on top of the nitrate or phosphate issue, good test kits are a great investment, you might also be worth asking your local marine shop to check the water for you. As a guide on water changes 10% per week or 2 weeks depending on stock levels, amount of food fed etc, it can take a bit to work out the balance, but you will get there in sure


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

I have employed the help of a sea hare which i have hired from my local shop. It has polished the hair algae and i have reduced feeding and lighting as advised. Thanks folks
P


----------

